# Best open source TV tuner software?



## Lyikos (Nov 14, 2007)

I have an old tv tuner that cam with my laptop in 2007, but I never bothered hooking it up until now. My new laptop recognizes it without a problem and installs the proper drives. My issues is finding the software to actually watch TV on.

I'm using an air antenna, the software has to recognize digital channels because I'm in the US.

Anyone know any? 

I tried D-Scaler, but all that does is detect 68 channels of static.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does the "old" tuner card even recognize digital channels? I doubt it. What brand and model of tuner card is it?


----------

